# Valet Magic - A look at the new GTR



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

So Nissan have been in contact after recognising me as the only detailer in the world to have had over 60 GTR's under my belt and they kinda think I know a thing or 2 about the paint :thumb: mainly the black GTR's.
So I got sent a new GTR to play with for a while and although I cant disclose any info I can share pics. :argie:










































































































































































































Robbie


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

the new face lift GTR by the looks of it, lovely looking !


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice recognition! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

v.nice mate


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

BioHzrd said:


> the new face lift GTR by the looks of it, lovely looking !


Internal difference and facelift :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

looks good. ascot like their GTRs then?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

amiller said:


> looks good. ascot like their GTRs then?


They have no choice :devil:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

nice , always look forward to your posts , top work , nice unit


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks very nice!

Did you get to have a drive of it?
:driver:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

rob929 said:


> Looks very nice!
> 
> Did you get to have a drive of it?
> :driver:


Not this one but have been in plenty of GTR's now :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Only 60 Robbie, you need to pull your finger out mate or your be left behind.:lol:

Tell me they haven't still got that "Caution Hard clearcoat sticker".


----------



## VW NUT (Apr 1, 2008)

it nice to see Nissan recognizing your talent, top work on the car it looks amazing.


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

Loving that, I guess they just updated it to keep with the led trend


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Lovely work Robbie , nice to be recognised in your own arena.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Only 60 Robbie, you need to pull your finger out mate or your be left behind.:lol:
> 
> Tell me they haven't still got that "Caution Hard clearcoat sticker".


I know mate :lol:
Still not board of them yet though :thumb:

PMSL @ The sticker :lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice subtle changes, I did a detail on an orange one the other day, it is really black, we wrapped it orange last year, we then stripped the roof and gave it a carbon look.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great recognition for your work Robbie :thumb:

ps: i need more 58 to catch you :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

im really not into this new chav fad of dayline running lights  - lets hope the manufacturers get bored of it soon


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice work mate, another morgan??


----------



## JamesR1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice work, looks very nice. Your Unit looks big too.  

You know tyres on them Bridgestones Re070, Are £350 each.


----------



## JamesR1 (Apr 24, 2008)

who45 said:


> im really not into this new chav fad of dayline running lights  - lets hope the manufacturers get bored of it soon


Its becoming Legal requirement in the UK to have a DRL.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Excellent Robbie well played.

New anthracite parts look poor though.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

JamesR1 said:


> Nice work, looks very nice. Your Unit looks big too.
> 
> You know tyres on them Bridgestones Re070, Are £350 each.


And from Nissan themselves are £2400 for 4 :doublesho


----------



## tuktuk (Jul 28, 2010)

Haven't they upped the power on these quite a bit with the facelift ?

I was speaking to the gtr specialist about it as he took me out for a test in a 370


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

tuktuk said:


> Haven't they upped the power on these quite a bit with the facelift ?
> 
> I was speaking to the gtr specialist about it as he took me out for a test in a 370


There are quite a few things that have changed and 1 being slightly more power :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Also the sidewalls look massive compared to my 40's.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking good Robster as always! 

John


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

like the GTRs


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I think I actually prefer the previous model, and the wheels on that one look pants IMO 

Nice one on the recognition by Nissan though Robbie :thumb:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Well done Robbie, hope you let us into the secret of why that has been given to you


----------



## JamesR1 (Apr 24, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> And from Nissan themselves are £2400 for 4 :doublesho


Yikes. Thats silly money. Mind i suppose if you can afford to buy and run one.


----------



## JamesR1 (Apr 24, 2008)

gally said:


> Also the sidewalls look massive compared to my 40's.


thats because the profile number eg 40 is the % of the width. So a 40 profile on a 205 is much lower than the profile on a 285. :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for that James, I had no idea. Infact I don't think most people know that.

Mines are 225/40/17 and the 40's look perfect.


----------



## TWH (Dec 22, 2010)

It's also a crazy mixture of units - mm/%/inches

Wasn't there a BMW a few years back that had all metric measurements for its tyres? Anyway, back to the topic in hand - congrats on the recognition from Nissan Robbie - always nice to know your work is noticed and appreciated! I take it they won't let you keep the car as further appreciation of your hard work?!


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

As Mrs Doyle would say, "Ah go on, tell us a wee bit more!"

Lovely work as per. Great to see you being recognised by the powers that be for your work. 60! Christ! Not sure I've done 60 Clios and I spent years working on them for Cliosporters!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

still as beautiful as ever


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice one Robbie. So does this one have sensible paint on it then - i.e not paint that's super soft and marks easily?

Not too keen on the new wheel either.


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Very nice. Another Middlehurst supplied one then, from up near here. They seem to supply an awful lot of the UK GTR stock.

Do you know how many 'approved' GTR dealers there are within the Nissan dealer network?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Wardy said:


> Very nice. Another Middlehurst supplied one then, from up near here. They seem to supply an awful lot of the UK GTR stock.
> 
> Do you know how many 'approved' GTR dealers there are within the Nissan dealer network?


Only a handful mate with Middlehurst being the biggest for the GTR as they supply Europe :thumb:


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Ah right, cool. Did think I'd seen a fair few Manchester registered ones!


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

nice work


----------



## mrholt (May 2, 2010)

They have just recorded a 0-60 in 2.8 seconds in this new model!!! Amazing car!!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

mrholt said:


> They have just recorded a 0-60 in 2.8 seconds in this new model!!! Amazing car!!!


Indeed they have :doublesho :thumb:


----------

